# Dishwasher isn't mounted



## Drew300 (Dec 2, 2016)

I recently noticed that my one year old dishwasher is not mounted. It can move and tilt a little bit if the drawers are extended while full of dishes. It is under a quartz countertop.

According to the manual it should be attached with brackets to the countertop or cabinets.

The contractor who put it in is very hard to get in touch with and I'd rather fix this myself if it is necessary.

Is it necessary to mount it? I've gone a year with it unsecured and it hasn't bothered me.


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes Drew, it is necessary. You, wife, kids, guests, and dumb a** football buddies on Sundays pulling down the door, could cause it to tip over and damage the electrical circuit, pull the water supply out, or kids could be injured if it is not mounted solidly. Most new units have multiple built in connection points. 1 is, (2)metal flanges at the top of the unit outside the door that takes a screw in each, to mount to the counter top. 2 is, a round port on each side of the cabinet, about 1/3 the way down the box, covered with a rubber seal that pulls out to allow you to install a screw into the cabinet bulkhead. 

Hope this helps Pard. :vs_cool::vs_coffee:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes it should have been attached to the countertop or cabinets.
That's install 101 and he should have known better.
No way is it going to "tip over".
I'd be amazed if that little tipping is going to cause any issues with the wiring.


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

Joe, since we don't have the dimension of counter top AFF, it very well could tip forward enough to pull the branch circuit loose from the jct box, if the height isn't 36" AFF. some units are not very tall Pard, and have you ever seen a kid that didn't like to climb ???:vs_no_no_no: lol I've done repairs that the "electrician" left the feeder really short. Just enough to connect. And some that had worn through the insulation from being pulled too tight. As you know Joe, the manufacturers don't care if the metal frames are filed or ground nice and smooth. They are stamped metal, and will cut you if your not careful, or cut romex if laid across it really tight. 

I'm still a huge fan of anchoring stuff like dw's, ranges, trash compactors and the like..................:vs_cool::vs_coffee: Just my humble opinion.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Agree with both Builder and Joe.....

There is some reason that manufactures require (not suggest) securing the DW.... whatever it might be. Otherwise, we've all been wasting 5 minutes and $.05 cents installing two screws all these years.... hope not...:surprise:

Best

(Sort of a principle, with some/ many exceptions, but when you have something subject to vibration, generally good to level and secure it... yes I know we do not screw down our washing machines.)


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

It really does not need to be attached until your kids begin using the open door as a springboard... LOL

Yes, actually, it should be attached.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> It really does not need to be attached until your kids begin using the open door as a springboard... LOL
> 
> Yes, actually, it should be attached.


Whatta ya mean the kids..... that's how i reach the top shelf...:wink2:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Whatta ya mean the kids..... that's how i reach the top shelf...:wink2:


Hire somebody to build you a step stool... I have a set of plans if you need them.

:biggrin2:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> Hire somebody to build you a step stool... I have a set of plans if you need them.
> 
> :biggrin2:


Hope it's not a four legged one....... (I keep trimming one leg at a time to get it level.... and pretty soon it's flat on the floor...surprise:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hope it's not a four legged one....... (I keep trimming one leg at a time to get it level.... and pretty soon it's flat on the floor...surprise:


Put some wheels on it and you got a skateboard... :wink2:


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

If the underside of your quartz countertop doesn't have drilled holes into which you can screw in the mounting tabs, you can use these Granite Grabbers: 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UQ107O/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have a quartz countertop too. Previous owner glued the tabs directly on to the Quartz. I scraped off the glue and installed the Granite Grabbers.


----------



## Stew1972 (Aug 23, 2014)

Druidia said:


> If the underside of your quartz countertop doesn't have drilled holes into which you can screw in the mounting tabs, you can use these Granite Grabbers:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UQ107O/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have a quartz countertop too. Previous owner glued the tabs directly on to the Quartz. I scraped off the glue and installed the Granite Grabbers.


I've got this exact problem. I'm going to see how well these Granite Grabbers work.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Stew1972 said:


> I've got this exact problem. I'm going to see how well these Granite Grabbers work.


One of my Granite grabbers didn’t work, i.e., the double-sided tape didn’t hold. It uses the 3M extreme mounting tape. The one that didn’t hold was over the DW’s vent so it probably didn’t hold because it got a lot of steam 

I applied superglue, clamped it overnight and it’s been holding strong for several years now. Don’t remember what year I installed the granite grabbers. 

So, if I were to do it all over again, I’d skip the double-sided tape and just use epoxy to attach the granite grabbers. I only used Superglue because the tube was already there and I was feeling too lazy to get the two epoxy tubes and mix a batch up. Fortunately, superglue worked fine.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

They actually make dishwasher mounting hardware. It screws into the cabinet and the dishwasher, to make a solid mounting solution.









Everbilt Under Counter Dishwasher Mounting Bracket 98261 - The Home Depot


The Everbilt dishwasher mounting bracket secures dishwashers to any countertop, granite, quartz, solid surface and laminate. The bracket eliminates dishwasher anchoring problems by providing a secure and easy under counter installation. Unlike side mounting brackets, this bracket prevents...



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

rogerwh said:


> They actually make dishwasher mounting hardware. It screws into the cabinet and the dishwasher, to make a solid mounting solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. That’s what Granite Grabbers are - also DW mounting brackets but with a 3M double-sided tape. 

I prefer not to have to drill underneath my quartz counter.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My NY granite has a steel piece similar to the one described above. In FL there was nothing. I bought a piece of 1/2” x 1/2” aluminum angle at Lowes. I fastened the dishwasher brackets to it with stainless machine screws and then screwed the ends to the cabinets adjacent to the dishwasher opening. It is up under the countertop overhang so it doesn’t show, and there is nothing to rust.


----------

